# Received a Canning book today



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

A lady from church brought me a book tonight on canning. It has some great stuff in it.









Anyone used this before?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool, keep building them networks friend. Church people tend ta find yall lots a thins. Maybe put the word out yall be lookin fer cannin jars.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Cool, keep building them networks friend. Church people tend ta find yall lots a thins. Maybe put the word out yall be lookin fer cannin jars.


No lie! I came home from church last week with about 4 dozen assorted canning jars and one box of lids and rings, all because I had told a friend I needed jars..she'd told me she was going to clear out a storage shed..


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have not seen or read this cookbook....I have a couple different ones with tons of receipes...but....

The church folks are awesome!!! I am in recovery and the church where we have our meetings I have met and became friends with several of the "elders" there....I got a call last week from one of them...she had about 5 cases of jars, 2 cases of food and 2 cases of jelly she had canned, water bath canner and alot of other "canning" stuff she was going to sell in a garage sale but had heard I started canning and wanted to give me first choice.....I got everything for $50!!!!!! Can you say....SCORE !!!! It was awesome...I felt like a kid in a candy store!!! LOL

Love finding great deals


----------

